# Looking For Pigeon To Adopt in Central Ohio?



## Awkward Pocket (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm not quite sure if I'm actually going to get a pigeon yet, but I was wondering if there are any pigeons for adoption in central Ohio, or just in Ohio in general may be fine, too. I would prefer to adopt than to buy, so I was wondering. Thanks.


----------



## connie lambert (Apr 23, 2016)

*I have a racing pigeon for free in orient, ohio.*

I have a racing pigeon for free just a short distance south of columbus,ohio in orient. call 740-869-3616


----------



## connie lambert (Apr 23, 2016)

free racing pigeon southwest of columbus,ohio. call 740-869-3616


----------

